# A few new pics of Ruffles and a friend



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Here are a new pics. She was playing in her crate and on our porch. She has gained 2lbs since we've gotten her about a month ago. And it's a healthy 2lbs. You can't see that because the porch pic is older. The crate pics are from last night but she's hiding. And yes she crawled under the pillow herself we didn't put it on top of her. That's what makes it funny. And I added in a pic of her standing on the top of our love seat looking out the window.

There are also some pics of Louie. He's our friends Hav. That's how we came to find out about them. My wife and son are allergic to dogs and cats but they never had a problem with Louie so that's when our wheels started to turn. Don't mind his eyes, I tried to get rid of the red eye and it sorta worked.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a cutie. And he looks happy.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like Ruffles is starting to grow some coat back. Cute pic of her peeking out from under her bedding in the crate!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Ruffles! Aren't Havs great for allergies?


----------

